# Not a good Day -- Massey hydraulics



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Well not a very good day today. Went over to the field to see if I could cut some hay. Took a couple of passes arounf the field, just too wet. Started to rut up a section of the field. Put the mower up in the air and headed out of the field. When I got to the access road I decided to keep the mower up off the ground and knock the top off the high grass at the side of the road. Alot of stones and roks there so I don't like to go down low. Got to the edge of the road and I reached down and threw the lever on the PTO. This is a Massey 1100, it has a hydraulic switch to turn on the PTO. Well I forgot that I had the motor rumnning at around 2000 RPM's , PTO started up, loaded up the engine and started to hear a whining. PTO stopped. As of right now I have no hydraulics, no PTO, no steering, no 3ph, and no brakes.

Doing some research it sounds like I may have screwed up the charging pump. Anybody got any ideas. Am I on the right track or is it something else?

If it is the charging pump how hard a rebuild is it???


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Sure could be, i've changed mine in my 1155. I bought a new one for $500 if i remember right. It may just be the coupler but you won't know till you pull the top off the transmission. I rebuilt the pto pack at the same time but i can't remember if you have to pull the pto to change the pump, kinda think so though. Sucks, it's not a fun job when you need the tractor. I know of a good Massey service guy if you need advice


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks carcajou, gonna go pull the front cover tomorrow. According to the service manual the charge pump is attached to the cover. doesn't look that hard to pull but the tractor has a cab so moving around room is tight and it is going to be a pain in the butt. According to the manual you don't have to touch the pto pack. I'm just hoping it is the charge pump and not the gears outside it that drive the pump. But I didn't hear anything pop or snap so that may be a good thing. They do make a rebuild kit for the pump, so lets hope it can be rebuilt, cause I haven't seen a pump for sale either new or rebuilt.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Depending on where the pumps at, it might make life a lot easier to pull the tire on the side your working. I have several 4 wheel drive articulated tractors, for clutch jobs the duals come off then the front tires get moved all the way out. Makes the job so much easier it's worth the time to move the tires.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

mlappin of it were that easy. The front cover and charging pump are directly under your feet. The only way this would be easier is if I took the cab off. If it didn't have a cab removing a tire and maybe a fender would be a good idea though.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

on the 1155's you can just take out the seat and pull the floor pans


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Edster said:


> mlappin of it were that easy. The front cover and charging pump are directly under your feet. The only way this would be easier is if I took the cab off. If it didn't have a cab removing a tire and maybe a fender would be a good idea though.


Huh, well that was silly of them. I feel your pain though, some of Dads old Olivers that had cabs they didn't change a thing from the non cab tractors, so if you blew a hydraulic line under the cab you were in for a miserable time as you had to hang half out of the cab on your side to work thru the floor to change that line. We actually did tip a few cabs up to change lines as we replaced several lines while we were at it.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

mlappin said:


> Huh, well that was silly of them. I feel your pain though, some of Dads old Olivers that had cabs they didn't change a thing from the non cab tractors, so if you blew a hydraulic line under the cab you were in for a miserable time as you had to hang half out of the cab on your side to work thru the floor to change that line. We actually did tip a few cabs up to change lines as we replaced several lines while we were at it.


Well I'll tell ya hanging out the door is not appealing. Especially since the door gets narrower at the bottom. Depending how it goes I might just land up tipping the cab.


----------



## jwrogers (May 7, 2012)

Have you had any luck. We have an 1105 that has done the same about two weeks ago. Just finished up a field. I will need it again in about 2 weeks. It also has a cab. Read somewhere that taking the cab off makes it easier to fix the PTO coupler but removing the cab is harder than just tilting it back. Looking for some experience on the best path forward


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

First off I'm pretty sure it's not the charge pump. Talking to some folks and we are pretty confidant that it is the front coupler. So a clutch split is in order. If it's the rear coupler you need to split at the differential, which for the 1100 means cab, fuel tanks and just about everything else comes off. Praying it's the front only. All of the howling is comming fron below the steering column so I am assuming it's the front coupler.

Talked to the mechanic on Monday he told me he was gonna be busy for the next couple of days. He has hay down. For a $50.00 an hour in labor savings I'll wait for his hay to be done.


----------



## Edster (Feb 23, 2010)

Went over to the barn today and I could walk thru the middle of the tractor. Mechanic split it yesterday. We found what we thought we would. The front coupler is shot. Took a look at the shaft and decided to replace it as well. Of course now that it is split the clutch can be inspected. It would probablly last a couple more years, but cant see splitting it again. So new clutch it is.

Parts should be in late next week.


----------

